# Upgrading from 105 to Ultegra Di2



## ZachLegleiter

Hello All.

In January i purchased a Fuji Transonic 2.7 from my LBS. I have put about 2000 miles on it in the last 5 months and LOVE the bike. I am curious if it is possible to upgrade the Transonic 2.7 (with 105 5800) to Ultegra 6870 Di2? I recently got the chance to ride a Di2 bike and knew i had to have it on my bike (if possible).

My main question is; What do i need? Also, what of the 105 components can be used in conjunction with the new Di2 components.

My plan is to have a shop do the install, My local shop is about an hour drive so I want to make sure this is even possible before i go any further.

Thanks!


----------



## Mr645

I think you can use the brakes, chain, cassette and crank from the 5800


----------



## MMsRepBike

Yes, this is 100% possible, your bike was built for it in fact.

Your dealer will have absolutely everything needed to do the job and it shouldn't be a problem. You can certainly reuse some of your 105 stuff but I wouldn't personally unless I was on a real budget.

The 105 levers, brakes and rear derailleur are great. However Ultegra wins out on the crankset, cassette and chain for best value and reliability.

The crankset, cassette and chain can be retained from the 105, but the Ultegra versions are clear upgrades.

In either case keeping the 105 brakes is a good move.

What you need is:

6870 or 6770 levers
6870 front and rear derailleurs
a 3 or 5 port junction A box
a junction b box
a battery (internal or external available to choose from)
a charger for whatever battery you get
2 wires from the levers to the junction a box
1 wire from the junction a box to the junction b box
1 wire from junction b to battery
1 wire from junction b to rear mech
1 wire from junction b to front mech

There's also lots of options.
We've covered the options of getting an Ultegra crank, cassette and chain.
You can get climbing shifter buttons.
If you have 6870 levers you can get sprinter shifter buttons too.
You can can get a wireless dongle thing to feed info to your Garmin.
There's that internal or external battery thing.
You can go super custom with buttons if you have the money and know how.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Internal battery looks so much better.
Junction box A with USB charger is convenient.


----------



## Randy99CL

It's a shame that Shimano doesn't sell a basic kit for this with just the shift/brake levers, derailleurs and battery/wiring.

I took a quick look and saw it was over $600 for the levers and Ds alone. I'd need an 11-speed rear wheel too.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Randy99CL said:


> It's a shame that Shimano doesn't sell a basic kit for this with just the shift/brake levers, derailleurs and battery/wiring.


Those kits are on lots of UK websites. No need to replace your crank or brakes.


----------



## ZachLegleiter

I found this on eBay: looks like a full factory kit for $1399.

Thoughts?

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271863421136


----------



## MMsRepBike

I'd buy stuff from Ribble instead. Doesn't matter where you buy it though, it'll still carry a warranty.

You need to measure the bike to get the correct wire lengths the first time.


----------



## egebhardt

I'm doing this upgrade from DA7800 to UltegraDi26870.
I have a question about the rear derailleur.

The outer cage (connected to the der) was bent in 2mm on a used RD-6870 I got used on Ebay. The inner cage is NOT bent and there don't appear to be any 'hit' marks anywhere.
I took off the pulleys, heated it with a hair dryer, then bent the outer cage back carefully by hand. I put it back together and it is nice and straight like any Shimano RD I've seen in the last 30 years.

I then bought a new RD-6870. I'll be darned. The outer cage is bent 2mm in too!
Does anyone else see their RD-6870 bent in 2mm?
Maybe its an intentional bend.
Thx in advance.


----------

